# Center or Side console



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

I love fishing from a side console. But, my SUV is a center console. I added tabs after the boat was built, so I had it built with the center.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If you are OK with weight management, side consoles are great and free up a lot of room in the cockpit. Some say if you fish by yourself you have to have tabs on a side console...it really depends on what skiff you have. I've got a 17.8 Whipray and have no problem running the boat by myself and hardly ever use tabs unless it's blowing and kicking up a lot of spray. I had a 1st generation Mirage and def. had to use tabs when running solo. Something you might want to consider is doing an offset console - it's kinda the best of both worlds and still gives you a lot of cockpit space. Just make sure you give yourself enough room to get your rods out of the gunnel racks if you have them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep it a Tiller!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have both, on 2 different boats..... I have stand up center console on a 16 Carolina Skiff, and a sit-down side console on a 16 Lowe. I much prefer the stand up center console in the CS...due to the ability to flex my legs when running. The ease of fishing immediately when I pull up to a spot helps, too. 

With the Lowe side console, I feel I am either driving or fishing, but I cannot seamlessly move from one activity to another. 

The side console seat was so low that I added a 4 x 4 under it to bring it high enough to easily get up and down. I'm old, stiff and slow, so that contributes to my opinion, of course Ha Ha...

The CC does take up more room, but I am usually fishing in the front by myself and I don't need any extra room. I have a nice grab bar for swinging my big butt around the console when I go forward. 
regards, Rich


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Keep it a Tiller!


+1 You lose a lot of real estate with a console. I had a 16' Scandy with stick steering when I lived in the Panhandle.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Beavertail B2 side console. Best decision tons of room and makes moving around small boat easy.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Side console with steering placed as far left as possible on the console.


----------



## JBentley (Jan 4, 2012)

The center console on my willy is "centered" in the cockpit. I have room to move all the way around it. In fact I use a 35 Yeti with a Yeti cushion as a seat in front of the console. When I am out and about on long runs, I use a Yeti 70 with a cushion behind the console as a seat. The configuration works for me, but I do not have as much walk around room on the stern of the boat as other flats boats. If the weight distribution works out, try moving the console forward.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

It really depends on your boat. A center console is nice and distributes the weight a little better, but it's awkward to have people try and sit next to you when your running. My skiff is a side console and I have no complaints with it, it's nice to have that extra space. The only time it's a little funky is when your idling by yourself, you can tell the weight is not evenly distributed.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Check the search function...should find lots of opinions


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

Side consoles are best when you are running longer distances over water deep enough to not need a jackplate or tunnel. Great for having your fishing buddy sit next to you in a small boat. Opens up the middle but makes rod storage a little harder on that side. Also, where do you put the cooler? Front against the bow I guess... This is a very common choice for Florida Style fishing where you run the canals and pole the flats.

Center consoles are best for running skinny, as they are the best for standing while running and give you the best visibility. Also allows for a great spot in front of the console for a cooler or livewell/seat. You need to have a wider boat than most micros to have two people side by side back there though. Also allows for better rod storage options and access, not to mention naturally balances the boat. In my my opinion, this is the best choice for a skinny water fishing machine. But I live in Texas where running in less that 12" is required a lot for where I fish.

A tiller is the best option for giving you the most room and flexibility, and is the best choice for a versatile cast-n-blast rig, or to just keep it simple. Definatley keeps people from sitting next to you when you have to make turns, and is the least comfortable option. This would be my first choice for a multi-purpose micro.

Coach Tim, where do you fish and what's your favorite style of fishing?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Side binnacle mount, no console! Opens these small boats up incredibly and you don't have to walk "around" the console in a narrow beam boat. Greater stability too since you'll walk the centerline. 



















-T


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Keep it a Tiller!


Yes! Tiller is lighter and frees up the most space.  IMHO all bots under 50HP should be tiller.  Get a tiller extension so you can stand up. If your dead set on it stay with a side console.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

My personal favorite is an offset console, not all the way to the side but about a foot to the right of center leaving enough room to still use the rod storage. That way the driver can either sit in the middle or off to the right. Depends on your beam I guess but I've had center, side and tiller and really like the offset console. Either way your out fishing so can't really go wrong


----------



## finn5609 (Aug 22, 2012)

I always preferred a center console when I was guiding. To reasons: I could put my client on the downwind side, and both of us could avoid most of the spray, and I like to stand up when I'm running--pretty hard to do with a side console.


----------

